# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο σχετικά με το vectoring;

## bobis

Tί είπε η vodafone; Πότε περίπου θα είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμες οι νέες ταχύτητες από 100 Μbps στο downstream μέσω των νέων καμπινών;

----------

